# Windows.old folder



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Cannot delete windows.old folder
I have tried diskclean up
I have tried changing permissions
I have tried DOS/Command Line
The windows.old folder shows several sub-folders and under properties it list 0 bytes in size.
Is there a third party program that I can use to delete the folder?

*PLEASE* note that I have tried *ALL *of the normal ways to remove the folder and it still remains.


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

alwrmc said:


> Cannot delete windows.old folder
> I have tried diskclean up
> I have tried changing permissions
> I have tried DOS/Command Line
> ...


That folder should go away after awhile on it's own. It's what windows put there when your system went to build 1511. Mine went away on it's own during a windows update. I had one instance where a party deleted the windows.old right after the major update and windows tried to access that folder during a later update and the update kept failing because the folder was gone.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

It has not gone away as of yet and it has been several months (since Win 10 was released). My understanding is that it should have self deleted approx 30 days after initial installation.
Incidentally, this same problem has occurred EVERY time I have installed windows 7-10 on any machine. Yes, I am serious....every machine.
A few years back there was a small program that I found, ran, and it removed the folder. I have been unable to relocate it.
I did a recovery on my nieces machine about 5-6 months ago and ended up with two windows.old folders!!


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

alwrmc said:


> It has not gone away as of yet and it has been several months (since Win 10 was released). My understanding is that it should have self deleted approx 30 days after initial installation.
> Incidentally, this same problem has occurred EVERY time I have installed windows 7-10 on any machine. Yes, I am serious....every machine.
> A few years back there was a small program that I found, ran, and it removed the folder. I have been unable to relocate it.
> I did a recovery on my nieces machine about 5-6 months ago and ended up with two windows.old folders!!


I suggest if you haven't tried it already, to try and delete it in safe mode?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Previously tried that but just to make sure I tried again and it still does not delete the folder. Is there a registry "tweak" that might do the job? I find it really hard to believe that this happens to so many people and that so many of them are unable to have the folder removed/deleted.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Disk Clean up should work. I have used it before for that purpose. You have start it, click on a option to do system files, then it would re-scan the HD and offer a new set of choices, then you choose Clean.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You could also right click Disk Clean and run it as the Administrator. Make sure you look through the proposed list after it has scanned and tick off all the boxes.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

As I stated I tried disk clean.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you click for the system files, as lunar suggested (or as my suggestion would do also) You do have to tick off the box, also?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

To truly do away with the .old folder is a clean install.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

davehc said:


> Did you click for the system files, as lunar suggested (or as my suggestion would do also) You do have to tick off the box, also?
> View attachment 246417


Again, as I stated I have tried the disk clean up a number of times and yes I have clicked all the appropriate/suggested/usual boxes, also a number of times. It simply will not delete.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

That would likely do it BUT...it takes days to get everything back to "normal", everything reinstalled, archived files put back into place etc etc. I can live with it being there, it just seems to pulse out at me when I look at the list (smile). I have a very hard time believing that there isn't some way to remove it.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

If you can't remove it from the normal procedures outlined by MS and others.....I'd start considering some system file corruption or even missing system files. Or even a Virus, malware or rootkit....which is a whole nother ball of wax.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Try this.
Unzip the attached and run the function to take ownership.

Right click the Windows .old folder, and "take Ownership", which will now be an option.

Then try to delete the folder.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

davehc said:


> Try this.
> Unzip the attached and run the function to take ownership.
> 
> Right click the Windows .old folder, and "take Ownership", which will now be an option.
> ...


It still does not delete. Still returns the same error 0x80070091. (I did state that I had already changed permissions in my original query)


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you really really have to delete the windows.old folder, just boot the system with a linux live usb/dvd. Mount the drive and delete anything you want.
Note since this is win10, you should set win10 to do a full shutdown and not a hibernate type of shutdown then boot to linux. In addition, you will most likely have to use the quick boot menu to boot from the usb/dvd. Read your mb or system manual to find the key combo to use to access the quick boot menu.

FWIW I would just leave it alone; the windows.old folder is not hurting anything [other than taking up space]

Here is a link to the last free version of parted magic;
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/parted_magic.html

I would use PM or linux mint for this task.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you tried deleting the subfolders, until the parent is empty?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

davehc said:


> Have you tried deleting the subfolders, until the parent is empty?


Of course. The same error is returned for each folder/sub-folder.
There is a "Norton" folder in there which I'm pretty sure should not be there, don't understand how or why it got there.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

crjdriver said:


> If you really really have to delete the windows.old folder, just boot the system with a linux live usb/dvd. Mount the drive and delete anything you want.
> Note since this is win10, you should set win10 to do a full shutdown and not a hibernate type of shutdown then boot to linux. In addition, you will most likely have to use the quick boot menu to boot from the usb/dvd. Read your mb or system manual to find the key combo to use to access the quick boot menu.
> 
> FWIW I would just leave it alone; the windows.old folder is not hurting anything [other than taking up space]
> ...


Actually it is not taking up much space at all. If I do a properties check on the folder/sub-folders they all report back as zero.
I tried Linux a few years back and found it completely useless to me, so I've no intention of trying that suggestion. I do however find that some folks like it and use it. Fine for them, not for me.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That is up to you. While linux does require a somewhat steep learning curve [at least for windows users] once learned it is an easy os to use AND it is almost immune to windows type virus, malware, etc. It is also a VERY useful tool for file rescue, secure erase of drives, repairing boot loaders, etc, etc.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you haven't done so already try the 'Delete Windows.old and show the SYSTEM who's Boss' option about half way down this webpage :- http://www.pcsteps.com/366-delete-windows-old-folder/


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you glance through the previous posts, you will see that he has, indeed, tried that solution (and failed.

But in the original post, he asked if there was a third party program that would do it. Well, for most, Ccleaner will, but in this case it might also, for some reason, fail.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

crjdriver said:


> That is up to you. While linux does require a somewhat steep learning curve [at least for windows users] once learned it is an easy os to use AND it is almost immune to windows type virus, malware, etc. It is also a VERY useful tool for file rescue, secure erase of drives, repairing boot loaders, etc, etc.


Thank you, I'm glad that you like it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

davehc said:


> If you glance through the previous posts, you will see that he has, indeed, tried that solution (and failed.
> 
> But in the original post, he asked if there was a third party program that would do it. Well, for most, Ccleaner will, but in this case it might also, for some reason, fail.


I didn't realise the link in my post just lead to 'taking ownership', I thought there was more than that at the link but I think you're right and it's the same thing.


----------

